# No stimulus payment for children



## LeRiz (Apr 30, 2014)

I received my stimulus payment in the mail today, but received no payment for my children, both of whom have SSN and have been claimed as dependents on my tax returns since 2017. Has any one else had this happen? 

Apparently, I can’t rectify this until I file my 2020 taxes next year, according to the IRS website. Bit crap. 

-Liz


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

LeRiz -- I suspect you are right. I do not know why you didn't get the correct amount (all three of my children received the correct amount for my grandchildren.) I do know of quite a few folks that made too much money to qualify, but will be able to claim the credit when filing their 2020 income taxes. I know -- no help now. Cheers, 255


----------

